# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  New restaurant Sella

## Deanefam

Was disappointed when I found out Mayas had closed. However the good news is that it was replaced by a wonderful new restaurant Sella.Which by identity can be described as nouveau Israeli. Offering a fusion of tastes from the Middle East, France and the Far East. Chef Zachar masterfully combines these different flavors which result in some awesomely unique dishes. And no I am not receiving compensation for this post.


A must visit when in St. Barts!!!!

----------


## Dennis

> Was disappointed when I found out Mayas had closed. However the good news is that it was replaced by a wonderful new restaurant Sella.Which by identity can be described as nouveau Israeli. Offering a fusion of tastes from the Middle East, France and the Far East. Chef Zachar masterfully combines these different flavors which result in some awesomely unique dishes. And no I am not receiving compensation for this post.
> 
> 
> A must visit when in St. Barts!!!!



When did you dine there?

----------


## cec1

> Was disappointed when I found out Mayas had closed. However the good news is that it was replaced by a wonderful new restaurant Sella.Which by identity can be described as nouveau Israeli. Offering a fusion of tastes from the Middle East, France and the Far East. Chef Zachar masterfully combines these different flavors which result in some awesomely unique dishes. And no I am not receiving compensation for this post.
> 
> A must visit when in St. Barts!!!!



"Nouveau Israeli" . . . WOW!  Don't know the cuisine, and would like to know more about it.  Can you describe?  Also, is there a kosher menu?

----------


## Dennis

> "Nouveau Israeli" . . . WOW!  Don't know the cuisine, and would like to know more about it.  Can you describe?  Also, is there a kosher menu?



 :Big Laugh:

----------


## amsmulko

https://www.sellasaintbarth.com

menu is on the website

----------


## Deanefam

> When did you dine there?



end of March

----------


## Cwater

Just checked the menu.  Cheryl and I are out.  Not for us.

----------


## GMP62

While we were on island the last couple of weeks, friends that were down also dined there and seemed to be impressed by their experience. They spoke highly of the menu and cuisine, and also said the redone restaurant space was lovely. We did not join them…it will always be Maya’s to us. Was difficult not being able to enjoy Maya’s once  again this trip…we used to dine their several times a trip. 


Wishing Sella good luck.

----------


## PeterLynn

> …it will always be Maya’s to us.



Be there in a couple of weeks and agree.

----------

